# Anyone Have Good Results Using Special Golden Estrus?



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I just picked up a 4oz. spray bottle of Special Golden Estrus at Wally World ('cause I've seen their ad on TV and because it was cheaper than others.). I've used doe estrus scents over the years with variable results. Has anyone used this product who believes it definitely worked for them?


----------



## B16vtec (Sep 15, 2010)

never used it myself but my coworker swears by it. he says he has them come in like theyre on a string


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

From my experience all scent that is sold in stores is garbage. Scent needs to be kept fresh by keeping it cold. Even when it is kept cold it is only good for about a 2-3 week period. Immediately upon collection bacteria begins to form and if it is not kept cold it will turn to amonia within a weeks time. Ever notice how scents you buy from wally world or cabelas are dark in color. The dark color comes from bacteria. Scent is yellow when collected fresh and carries a perfume aroma, it should not stink. The yellow slowly turns to a dark brown at which time the scent needs to be discarded.

Do yourself a favor and find a local deer farm that sales scent. I just purchased 2 bottles of estrous scent from a local deer farmer and I have 1 bottle in the freezer and 1 bottle in the frig. That way I can use a bottle during the pre-rut and a fresh bottle during the rut.

When I carry my scent to the woods I put it in a plastic bag along with a frozen freezer pack that keeps the scent cold all day. When I return the scent goes in the frig (in the garage of course) and the freeze pack is re-frozen.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Most of it is rabbit piss. Did you ever wonder how they could possibly collect that much deer piss to fill all those bottes? Shoot a deer and if the bladder is full, collect that and use it, you wont believe the results! And note the color of it, it's not brown!


----------



## big_quillie (Oct 19, 2011)

I have always used store bought scent and I have had great results. I ain't goin' to no deer farm to get pee. Iv'e had bucks make a b-line to my scent wicks. To answer you question, "special golden estrus" is bottled the same year that it's sold thus, it's fresher than the regular estrus. I like code blue better myself but I don't hesitate to use golden if wally world is out of code blue.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

big_quillie said:


> I have always used store bought scent and I have had great results. I ain't goin' to no deer farm to get pee. Iv'e had bucks make a b-line to my scent wicks. To answer you question, "special golden estrus" is bottled the same year that it's sold thus, it's fresher than the regular estrus. I like code blue better myself but I don't hesitate to use golden if wally world is out of code blue.


So let me see if I understand your logic. Instead of getting a bottle of scent that was bottled within a day or 2 prior from a single deer you'd rather go to a big box store that bought the scent from a company that bottled 100,000 bottles from hundreds of deer 11 months ago. yep, this makes sense to me, haha!! 

Do some research and then make your decision.


----------



## B16vtec (Sep 15, 2010)

unfortunately some of us do not live near a "local deer farm" so we dont have that luxury


----------



## big_quillie (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh goodness, I'm not trying to turn this into a argument I'm simply trying to answer B16vtec's question. Yes, I have had good results using golden estrus. I took a big 8 last year using it. I only bought it because wally world was out of code blue. As the matter of fact I actually missed the buck on the first shot and he came back up the hill and started smelling my scent wick and I was lucky enough to get a second shot and take him. Hope this helps.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

B16vtec said:


> unfortunately some of us do not live near a "local deer farm" so we dont have that luxury


I do understand your problem which is why you can find some that will ship scent that is frozen directly to your door step. They come packed in the disposable freezer packs to keep the scent cool!!

Here is one farm that I buy from: http://stonycreekwhitetails.com/

Here is one that is only a few miles from my house that I like the best: http://sites.google.com/site/strinerwhitetailspreserve/

Enjoy!


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone know anything else about Special Golden Estrus, though?


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never used it, but a local dealer carried it for years and really swore by it. Remember, scent is just a tool, just like a grunt call, your camo, etc. It's not going to work on every deer in every situation. The most important thing is to not contaminate the area with your own scent, which is where most people make their mistake. For what it's worth, I was in the scent industry up until a few years back and worked with a local deer farm. This is the same farm that provides urine to Buck Bomb. I used scent that was days old and scent that was a year old or more and the results were basically the same. Keep it cool and out of the light. The problem with big box stores is that you have no idea how it got to where it is. For example, if it sat on a hot truck for days or was in direct sunlight for a period of time it's probably not going to be much good to you. I kept all of my product in my basement, which was about 60 degrees or so. Remember, when it comes out of the animal it is about 100 degrees (a deer's body temperature). Lower than that is okay...higher than that is bad news.


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

Gonna try it out this year as well.


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

pabuck said:


> From my experience all scent that is sold in stores is garbage. Scent needs to be kept fresh by keeping it cold. Even when it is kept cold it is only good for about a 2-3 week period. Immediately upon collection bacteria begins to form and if it is not kept cold it will turn to amonia within a weeks time. Ever notice how scents you buy from wally world or cabelas are dark in color. The dark color comes from bacteria. Scent is yellow when collected fresh and carries a perfume aroma, it should not stink. The yellow slowly turns to a dark brown at which time the scent needs to be discarded.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and find a local deer farm that sales scent. I just purchased 2 bottles of estrous scent from a local deer farmer and I have 1 bottle in the freezer and 1 bottle in the frig. That way I can use a bottle during the pre-rut and a fresh bottle during the rut.
> 
> When I carry my scent to the woods I put it in a plastic bag along with a frozen freezer pack that keeps the scent cold all day. When I return the scent goes in the frig (in the garage of course) and the freeze pack is re-frozen.


Although I do agree with you that fresh urine is ultimately best, I disagree that "old" urine is not effective. Urine straight from the tap pissed onto the ground is going to turn to ammonia almost immediately in the bacteria rich environment.

Also, ive read due to the volatility of pheremones and hormones, its almost impossible to maintain "freshness" in estrous type scents no matter what you do.

Also, because ammonia is highly volatile, "old" urine can be uncorked for awhile to allow the built up ammonia to dissipate off.

I use year old coyote/fox urine on my trapline just about every year, its never frozen and never refrigerated, just stored in a cool, dark place (UV light is BAD for urine). I see no difference in its effectiveness over fresh stuff. And a coyotes nose is a heck of a lot more discerning than a deers. I just leave my "old" urine open for a few hours before I want to use it to let the ammonia burn off.


----------



## Mr.1 Shot (Jun 22, 2010)

Timber Valley is fresh and ships cold .... Going with them this year 

http://www.tvfreshscent.com/


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

WhitetailWriter said:


> I have never used it, but a local dealer carried it for years and really swore by it. _Remember, scent is just a tool_, just like a grunt call, your camo, etc. It's not going to work on every deer in every situation. The most important thing is to not contaminate the area with your own scent, which is where most people make their mistake. For what it's worth, I was in the scent industry up until a few years back and worked with a local deer farm. This is the same farm that provides urine to Buck Bomb. I used scent that was days old and scent that was a year old or more and the results were basically the same. Keep it cool and out of the light. The problem with big box stores is that you have no idea how it got to where it is. For example, if it sat on a hot truck for days or was in direct sunlight for a period of time it's probably not going to be much good to you. I kept all of my product in my basement, which was about 60 degrees or so. Remember, when it comes out of the animal it is about 100 degrees (a deer's body temperature). Lower than that is okay...higher than that is bad news.


 I do totally agree with this one. An old hunter told me this about rattling once: "Just think of it, like you think about a bass lure in your tackle box. You might try it a bunch of times, and it doesn't work. Then you try it one day, and they tear it up!"


----------



## BearSuitGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a bottle of of the special golden in my pack and keep forgetting to use it. I was int he stand the other day and thought "ooooo yeah".. So I clipped a wick to my haul line and dangled it from my stand about 5 feet or so off the ground. It was windy but nothing happened. but that was only once! I need to keep trying it but I am not sure the right method to be honest. where to set it from where I am etc.


----------



## bucky05 (Feb 25, 2011)

i have used over the past4 years its the only scent ive ever had luck with if i was going to spend my money on any of them in a box store thats the one i would purchase ,i myself have never tried any fresh or shipped in but going to give a try this season as soon as the time is right


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Tiffany Lacosky


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Only once I like 4 years of trying it. On a nice 8pt and I rattled and grunted prior to. I have never once directly had a deer come right into it in a noticeable way. Yet my dumb ass still seems to buy it. Now I pissed in a mock scrape and watch a buck rip it apart tonight! So I will keep trying my own piss for now or hotta. 

I just did a scrape drip with ge in it with a camera over it. So we shall see... 1st cam check without I had a few bucks, 2nd check with and one small buck. And I hunted the stand and 2 smaller bucks got within like 30 yards and veered off. I just dontthik the crap works. Maybe o help mask human scent but that's my experience.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

TTY anyone else


----------



## billproxs (Mar 5, 2008)

Mask yiur own scent and use drag on a boot string going in. Its does work


----------

